# crawfish?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

whats the difference between crawfish in the pet store and the ones in my ditch besides that the ones in my ditch arent warm water? could i sell the crawfish i get outa my ditch? (my friend has them in a tropical tank and they do very well)

sry if my ******* southernness bothers u lol

jason


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't think theres much difference at all except where they come from.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

are the ones in ur ditch blue? alot of petstore varities(at least the expensive ones) are all blue or part blue. Color determines the price but in principle their is basicly no difference. If TOS gets here he may be able to answer it with his knowledge of natives


----------

